# Bachmann Spectrum 4-4-0 parts needed



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a Bachmann Spectrum 4-4-0 locomotive that is missing the Pilot Deck and cow catcher. I have been searching one one , but have not been able to locate on to install on my locomotive. This is the Spectrum that has the metal frame and not the plastic one. I have contacted Bachmaan and they don't have any replacement parts for it. My luck on ebay and been not good, as the only things there has been complete engines.

Can anyone suggest where I can find these parts?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you drop me a line via the email contacts, 
I have a bunch of stuff, I may be able to help. 

David.


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

David: Thanks I sent you an email like you said, let, me know if you got it.

Dan S.


----------

